# WCADB.NET released!



## roudai (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi, everyone!

I released a new website "WCADB.NET"(and, "JP.WCADB.NET" for Japanese).
It has the following feature.


Information on the WCA database can see very lightly. 
The scramble can see on the competition page. 
"Euro Chamipionship Podiums","Asian Campionship Podiums","History of National Records" 
The results of each competition in the personal page.
"All WCA Events Completion" Club (https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?39896-quot-All-WCA-Events-Completion-quot-Club/)

I want people of all over the world to use this web page.
Thank you!

http://wcadb.net
http://jp.wcadb.net (for Japanese)


----------



## jfly (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice icons! If this sort of work interests you, we could use help on the WCA website. Feel free to contact the WCA software team (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/contact) if you like!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 26, 2015)

jfly said:


> Feel free to contact the WCA software team (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/contact) if you like!



Indeed! We've wanted to update our results pages website for a long while, but no one has the time. This design looks nice and fresh.

(The only thing I would change is to maintain more of the color scheme of the current official results: rows of alternating gray and white background, with orange and blue links and green headers. It's more familiar to those of us who've been around for a while, and is playful with the colors of the cube.)


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 26, 2015)

nice, this is way better then the WCA site, an it looks like you have everyone's profiles there too, looks snazzy


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 26, 2015)

I like and use iwca.jp very much, but the design here is simply amazing..
Very well done..


----------



## EMI (Oct 26, 2015)

Great job, a lot of cool details. What I am missing (personal preference, of course):
- highlight PBs in some way
- maybe make the personal results clickable as on the original page.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 26, 2015)

I want scrambles on the actual WCA site

Suggestion: On the competition top 3 page, it should say "Time" instead of "Record" because usually "record" refers to a WR/CR/NR.


----------



## RhysC (Oct 26, 2015)

Really nice to see a new look at results!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 26, 2015)

This is great, I love it 

But yeah, when I first opened it I was expecting to see some scrambles for some reason. But it would make it perfect!

EDIT: and maybe KinchRanks. But it's a massive improvement on the old site.


----------



## molarmanful (Oct 26, 2015)

Flatly Bootswatch ftw!

It's so nice!


----------



## DTCuber (Oct 27, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## pjk (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks great, and having the scramble history is super useful. Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kudz (Oct 27, 2015)

Super nice! Good work


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 27, 2015)

Highlighting PBs is a good idea, as is adding kinchranks


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 27, 2015)

I think the WCA website definitely needs a revamp in terms of user interface and layout, you should definitely try to work with them and see what can be done


----------



## G2013 (Oct 27, 2015)

That's good! I like it


----------



## evileli (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow.. Cool.. I also agree to previous posts: kinchranks would be a great feature


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 28, 2015)

wow this is really nice. Great work!


----------



## szalejot (Oct 28, 2015)

This looks great.
If you add profile photo this site can be used instead of official WCA site


----------



## roudai (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you, everyone!

I updated several.
・Highlighting PBs in history page
・On the competition top 3 page(and rankings), "Time" instead of "Record"

I'd like to add kinchranks very much, but it will seem to take time a little.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 30, 2015)

Slight mistranslation:
On competition pages with no results yet, it says "Results are not yet".
A better way to say that would be "Results are not yet posted" or "Results are not posted yet".


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 30, 2015)

roudai said:


> Thank you, everyone!
> 
> I updated several.
> ・Highlighting PBs in history page
> ...



Let me know if you need any clarification on the calculation of KinchRanks 

- Equal PBs seem not to be highlighted. I think it would be nice if they were.
- Can the column widths be equalised? E.g. Single and Average are unequal for me, and NR/CR/WR too.
- NR CR and WR abbreviations are used for Current Rankings and Counts of Records. Maybe differentiate them somehow, even if that means using full words
- The website is generally great - As JFly suggested, I'd like to see you work with the WCA itself to do something like this to it.


----------



## roudai (Nov 7, 2015)

Updated!
KinchRanks(world, continent, and all countries) was added to "Other" 



JustinTimeCuber said:


> Slight mistranslation:
> On competition pages with no results yet, it says "Results are not yet".
> A better way to say that would be "Results are not yet posted" or "Results are not posted yet".



Thank you!
Because my native language is Japanese, English is poor.



kinch2002 said:


> Let me know if you need any clarification on the calculation of KinchRanks
> 
> - Equal PBs seem not to be highlighted. I think it would be nice if they were.
> - Can the column widths be equalised? E.g. Single and Average are unequal for me, and NR/CR/WR too.
> ...



- Yes, equal PBs are not to be highlighted.
- I made some modifications so column width became same.
- Sorry, I have no idea...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 7, 2015)

There is a discrepancy between the actual KinchRanks page and this one, the two columns I noticed were off were OH and Pyraminx. Pyraminx could be explained, because Drew got a WR, but why OH? 
owaitduhnvm it was an NR


----------



## roudai (Nov 7, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> There is a discrepancy between the actual KinchRanks page and this one, the two columns I noticed were off were OH and Pyraminx. Pyraminx could be explained, because Drew got a WR, but why OH?
> owaitduhnvm it was an NR



– For regional rankings, e.g. KinchRanks UK, the regional records are used as the benchmarks instead of the WR (basic calculation of NR/PB x 100).


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

A minor thing on gendered KinchRanks - it looks like the NR is still being calculated for both genders? For example, Laura Ohrndorf is the female WR holder for FMC, but she only has an 86.36 for her female world fm score (http://wcadb.net/kinchranks.php?region=World&gender=female&show=100); similarly, Louis Cormier is the male WR holder for Megaminx, but has a 93.71 in his male world minx score (http://wcadb.net/kinchranks.php?region=World&gender=male&show=100). It'd be cool to make that behave similarly to regional rankings


----------



## roudai (Nov 9, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> A minor thing on gendered KinchRanks - it looks like the NR is still being calculated for both genders? For example, Laura Ohrndorf is the female WR holder for FMC, but she only has an 86.36 for her female world fm score (http://wcadb.net/kinchranks.php?region=World&gender=female&show=100); similarly, Louis Cormier is the male WR holder for Megaminx, but has a 93.71 in his male world minx score (http://wcadb.net/kinchranks.php?region=World&gender=male&show=100). It'd be cool to make that behave similarly to regional rankings



Oh, that wasn't thought of. 
It seems a little difficult, but I'll try


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 9, 2015)

Highlighting tied PBs would be nice as mentioned before.

Also highlighting PBs in the "Competitions" pane on the personal pages would be really nice too. So I can easily see what PBs I got at each competition.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 9, 2015)

This is awesomeeeeeeeee!
I can now find the scrambles I need to reconstruct things.


----------



## EMI (Nov 9, 2015)

Although I like to be first in Germany, there's certainly something wrong here:
http://wcadb.net/kinchranks.php?region=Germany&gender=all&show=100
Lucas Wesche and Jan Bentlage have 0 points for many events although they have competed in all of them.


----------



## roudai (Nov 10, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Highlighting tied PBs would be nice as mentioned before.
> 
> Also highlighting PBs in the "Competitions" pane on the personal pages would be really nice too. So I can easily see what PBs I got at each competition.



Highlighting tied PBs will update next.
I think that highlighting PBs in the "Competitions" pane on the personal pages is really nice, but it is very difficult by structure of database. However, I will try it.



EMI said:


> Although I like to be first in Germany, there's certainly something wrong here:
> http://wcadb.net/kinchranks.php?region=Germany&gender=all&show=100
> Lucas Wesche and Jan Bentlage have 0 points for many events although they have competed in all of them.



Thank you for your bug reports.
As a result of investigation , it is the inconsistency of the database 
"Schleswig Holstein Open 2014" is in `Results`, but not in `Competitions`.
I will report it for WCA Results team, and I dispose of it temporarily.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 10, 2015)

It seems that the flag is missing for Côte d'Ivoire (Cote d_Ivoire in the WCA database)

An example :
http://wcadb.net/person.php?Id=2007AMAN01

The simplest fix may be to add the underscore into your flag file name.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2015)

KinchRanks 

I shall not bother updating my website any more, and simply direct it to yours as I assume you have a fully automated process, unlike mine that requires some exporting, copying and pasting


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 11, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> KinchRanks
> 
> I shall not bother updating my website any more, and simply direct it to yours as I assume you have a fully automated process, unlike mine that requires some exporting, copying and pasting



Given how you can export stuff and your expertise in programming/excel. Could you possibly use the exported data to detect how many nemesis one has, then make it automated process like this database?


----------



## roudai (Nov 24, 2015)

Updated!

"Gender" was added to the records page. 
Links to ranking was added to the "Single" and "Average" of the various events to the records page.
Calculation of the gender score of KinchRanks was improved. 



AlphaSheep said:


> It seems that the flag is missing for Côte d'Ivoire (Cote d_Ivoire in the WCA database)
> 
> An example :
> http://wcadb.net/person.php?Id=2007AMAN01
> ...



Thank you, it corrected.


----------



## mycube (Mar 10, 2016)

I just wondered, is there a reason that the wcadb.net website is not up to date anymore? As I remember it always takes the newest WCA-export, but now there was no update since 2 weeks. Any information about that? 

(it also says on the first page that they use a export from end of February)

Edit: I realized that all the peoples' profiles are up-to-date, but everything else is not


----------



## roudai (Mar 12, 2016)

mycube said:


> I just wondered, is there a reason that the wcadb.net website is not up to date anymore? As I remember it always takes the newest WCA-export, but now there was no update since 2 weeks. Any information about that?
> 
> (it also says on the first page that they use a export from end of February)
> 
> Edit: I realized that all the peoples' profiles are up-to-date, but everything else is not



Sorry, it was system incident.
It was repaired!


----------



## unsolved (Mar 12, 2016)

roudai said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I released a new website "WCADB.NET"(and, "JP.WCADB.NET" for Japanese).



Very nice looking site!

What did you use to make the website?


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sorry bump. I've noticed that for old style multiblind that strange things are happening with the results. For example, Tim's old 24/24 WR is shown as 49/81 instead. Perhaps this can be fixed, although I suppose not many people care about this event anymore.


----------



## roudai (Aug 17, 2016)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Sorry bump. I've noticed that for old style multiblind that strange things are happening with the results. For example, Tim's old 24/24 WR is shown as 49/81 instead. Perhaps this can be fixed, although I suppose not many people care about this event anymore.


Thanks, It was repaired.


----------



## roudai (Aug 17, 2016)

Long time no see. I have some updated!

KinchRanks by event group http://wcadb.net/kinchranks.php
All Events
Main Events （222、333、444、555）
3x3 Cube Events （333、333oh、333ft、333bf、333fm）
Big Cube Events （555、666、777）
Blindfolded Events （333bf、444bf、555bf、333mbf）
Various Events （minx、pyram、sq1、clock、skewb）


Countries KinchRanks http://wcadb.net/ckinchranks.php


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 14, 2017)

Site hasn't been updated since March 24 export.

This is a great site by the way, thanks for making it! The KinchRanks feature is really nice.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 14, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Site hasn't been updated since March 24 export.
> 
> This is a great site by the way, thanks for making it! The KinchRanks feature is really nice.


Ikr, wanna check those kinch ranks


----------



## White KB (Jun 25, 2022)

The hasn't been updated since September 2021 and is also down.
(I've gone to 3 comps since then and just wanna see my Kinchrank...)


----------



## roudai (Jun 25, 2022)

White KB said:


> The hasn't been updated since September 2021 and is also down.
> (I've gone to 3 comps since then and just wanna see my Kinchrank...)


Sorry, WCADB has closed.
You can found the latest KinchRank at


Kinch Rank - Countries


----------



## White KB (Jun 25, 2022)

roudai said:


> Sorry, WCADB has closed.
> You can found the latest KinchRank at
> 
> 
> Kinch Rank - Countries


Sadness ;-(
I don't like the fact that it doesn't even rank different categories of events like WCADB used to. (e.g. NxNs, side events, BLD, 3x3 events, main events) and you can't even see what your Kinch is unless you manually calculate it and then go to your rank in the big list, which is very difficult and should be completely unnecessary. Oh well...


----------

